# you can never have too many MF's....



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

... IMO anyway. :thumb: got these the other day for my MF's and applicators, and sorted them all out earlier this evening. what do you think chaps? 




























brushes are for interior work


















50 screwfix MF's 



























seperate container for washmitts and detail brushes (for door shuts etc)









all put away in the shed 









:thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

oh aye where you get them?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> oh aye where you get them?


here Davy:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...17975|Storage+units+with+drawers|14417992.htm

quite expensive really, but much better than the containers i had the cloths in before


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I thik you have got it REAL BAAAAAD!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice, I have something similar for my MF's and applicators


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> I thik you have got it REAL BAAAAAD!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


tell me something i don't already know :lol:


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Very nice, i'm envy


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers guys - might need another one soon though as more or less every draw is full to the top :doublesho


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice haul!

Are the blue ones in the buffing cloths box Eurow?

Thinking about getting some myself, how do you find them?

I have the Poorboys coral which I really like, do you have those, wondered how they compare?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Throbber said:


> Nice haul!
> 
> Are the blue ones in the buffing cloths box Eurow?
> 
> ...


Hi Dave  they are indeed eurow shagpiles - very soft and superb for wax / sealant buffing. really liking the similar looking ones from Rubbishboys too:

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=116


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Those Screwfix microfibres look pretty good

Do they do them in smaller quantities than 50's


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> Those Screwfix microfibres look pretty good
> 
> Do they do them in smaller quantities than 50's


only in singles otherwise AFAIK - £20 for 50 is pretty cheap though IMO..


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

aye thats a good price, anyone want to go halfers!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anthea Turner would be proud of you.


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> Hi Dave  they are indeed eurow shagpiles - very soft and superb for wax / sealant buffing. really liking the similar looking ones from Rubbishboys too:
> 
> http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=116


Thanks, think I'll give them a try!:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

S500 said:


> Anthea Turner would be proud of you.


:lol: cheers


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Just be careful leaving waxes on the shelf like that as that shed will get hot hot hot in the sun and the wax will seperate


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I do like the look of that, I am slowly trying to get to the stage where I have enough MF's that I can wash all my glass ones together etc, without mixing them all together.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i have the blue eurow buffing cloths and there amazing:thumb:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/eurow-shag-pile-double-density-towels/prod_436.html


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice.... also noticed the vast amounts of wilko spray bottles  Can't go wrong wi them 

Need a big shed myself now.... Kinda filled the shed I have LMAO


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

You need serious help mate, lol. 



































only messing! great collection mate.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Just so you know for £15 B&Q are selling some 4 drawer black ones, they are wider and quite sturdy got myself 2 last week, if you are looking for some more drawers 

p.s nice collection


----------



## tris harris (Sep 13, 2008)

nice collection there!

And think im going to invest in some of those screfix ones at that price! Bargain!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Thats nice and tidy! Everything got it's place.
Where did you got the blue round microfibre applicators from?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mojito said:


> Thats nice and tidy! Everything got it's place.
> Where did you got the blue round microfibre applicators from?


here you go:

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=184


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

G220 said:


> I do like the look of that, I am slowly trying to get to the stage where I have enough MF's that I can wash all my glass ones together etc, without mixing them all together.


:lol::lol::lol: so im not the only one who tried to do that, i do it with drying towels too :lol:

imo, you need about 20 decent buffing towels per load, so that means you could really do with 40, so you can have 20 ready to wash, and then 20 to use while you wash the previous lot :lol:


----------

